# orange diarreah and coughing



## jeffreylee (Sep 4, 2012)

what is good medicine for this? i heard dyamicin (sp) for coughing but the orange runny poop???thank you anyone!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just posted this on another thread but if you are interested in treating homeopathically then the remedy is most likely Alum 30 C or 30 x 3-4 times over the next few days. You can get homeopathic remedies at a health food store for people. A whole bottle generally costs less than $20. But see if you can find the other thread as there is a more full description from the reference I used.


----------

